# Faucet water splash all over



## ccpyue (Mar 2, 2016)

I bought a sink faucet (photo 1). It is very nice faucet until I installed it and turned it on by about half turn of the handle, water splash all over the counter (photo 2). This is because the water coming out at a 45 degree angle, and hit the side of sink hard and cause water splash all over. To avoid that, I can only turn on the water handle about 1/5 of full turn. So water just a bit better than dripping out.

If the water coming out in a more straight downward way, probably will solve this problem. Unfortunately there is no way I can change the sprout direction.

Could some experts can suggest to me a way to solve this problem?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 2, 2016)

The one I hooked up had an extra fitting in the box that I discovered slowed the flow of the water, I don't remember what it looked like.


----------



## beachguy005 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think it's simply the wrong faucet style for that sink style.  You could try partially closing the supply valve to reduce some pressure.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 2, 2016)

I think the one that I did came with a flow restricter for each angle stop.


----------



## frodo (Mar 2, 2016)

reach under the counter,   their are 2 valves,  1 is hot water the other is cold water


turn them booth off.

turn your faucet on,   slowly,  open the valves.  till you get the desired flow.


what is the faucet brand name ?  and the faucet name ?


----------



## ccpyue (Mar 3, 2016)

beachguy005 said:


> I think it's simply the wrong faucet style for that sink style.  You could try partially closing the supply valve to reduce some pressure.



Hi beachguy005, probably you're right.


----------



## ccpyue (Mar 3, 2016)

frodo said:


> reach under the counter,   their are 2 valves,  1 is hot water the other is cold water
> 
> 
> turn them booth off.
> ...



Hi frodo, I followed your method to slow down the water flow in to the faucet. Yes it reduced the water pressure, but also reduced the amount of water flowing out. Just like I turn the faucet value to 1/5 or 1/4 turn. 

This faucet has no name stamp on it, cannot tell the brand.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 3, 2016)

How handy are you?

You need to make a  diverter that goes inside the square hole or on the outside and fix it to the spout. Depending on how important looks are to you compared to function will depend on how you build it.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 3, 2016)

Function or fashion.


----------



## frodo (Mar 3, 2016)

unscrew your shower head,  pull the water restrictor out,  put it in the lav aerator  






i never tried this,  might work, its that blue thing


please answer this,  do you have an aerator on that faucet?


----------



## KULTULZ (Mar 4, 2016)

How about a swivel aerator?


----------



## ccpyue (Mar 4, 2016)

frodo said:


> unscrew your shower head,  pull the water restrictor out,  put it in the lav aerator
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the sprout of my faucet is in rectangular shape, no aerator.


----------



## frodo (Mar 4, 2016)

look up in the rectangle. see if their are any threads.  i suspect,   your areator is missing.



do you know what the water pressure is at your house ?

the picture you posted of the faucet running looks like the pressure is way up.






you can buy one of these at a hardware store,  screw it onto a faucet outside

and see the house water pressure


if, it is above 60 psi,  you need a pressure reducing valve

that will help the faucet chill out


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2016)

Turning down the feed that frodo suggested is the answer, this things are more decoration than usable.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=wate...tafLAhVD0GMKHdaaDlUQ_AUIBygB&biw=1682&bih=835


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 4, 2016)

Post #1, first sentence, where's the box, where's the receipt?


----------

